# Southwest Schedule for March?



## jbuzzy11 (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyone have any idea when Southwest will open there schedule past 
March 6?  My trip is Feb 28 to march 7th  
                       Thanks Johnny


----------



## vacationlover2 (Sep 11, 2008)

November 6.


----------



## Dave M (Sep 11, 2008)

November 6 is correct. For future reference, you can almost always find the answer to the Southwest schedule extension question by looking at the top of the Travel Tools page at Southwest's website.


----------



## irish (Sep 11, 2008)

jbuzzy
i believe you can book now thru march 6, as i have booked my departure from macarthur for march 6 already... booked it about 2 weeks ago. dates after march 6, however are not available now but will be on nov 6.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Sep 11, 2008)

This might sound silly, but does Southwest open up the calendar at a specific time of day?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 11, 2008)

jo-jo said:


> This might sound silly, but does Southwest open up the calendar at a specific time of day?
> 
> Thanks for the info.



This is what was posted the last time this question was asked.     I remembered that it was asked because I was waiting for them to extend so I could get tickets for Thanksgiving.

Unless they deviate from past practice, the release of the extended schedule is almost certain to occur a few minutes past 11:00 a.m. EDT.


----------

